# X11 Won's Start as a User



## Keith (Feb 15, 2010)

I've got FreeBSD V. 8 stable and can't get X11 to start when logged in as a user.  It will start and runs fine as root. When I log out of root and log in as a User (member of Wheel)startx fails with a few errors.  One in particular may be the cause of it, "ww  drmDropmaster failed: Unknown error: -1"  Other errors like "Run mkfontdir on /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/util/" are there but I don't think they are causing the failure to start.  I'm on a laptop with a WXGS 1440x900.  I've added compatible resolution and I've got the correct video card detected.  By the way, the error info I'm getting is from "/var/log/Xorg.0.log".  Since this is a new OS install I'm not worried about other applications causing issues.  So, I created a hidden file called .xinitrc in /usr/home/Keith but still startx does not work.  Anyone got an idea to make it work?   Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2010)

Please post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log. 
Also post the output of `# pkg_version -v | grep xorg`.


----------



## Keith (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok.  but.. I just noticed that I can't su with my user account, although I belong to Wheel.  So, when I get this figured out I will continue with my 1st posted problem.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2010)

Keith said:
			
		

> Ok.  but.. I just noticed that I can't su with my user account, although I belong to Wheel.  So, when I get this figured out I will continue with my 1st posted problem.



Might be a typo, it might not but it's wheel not Wheel :e

And you have to log out and back in for the group membership to change.


----------



## rhyous (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't remember having a problem loading X without being in the wheel group.


----------



## adamk (Feb 16, 2010)

Please attach or pastebin your full /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.

Adam


----------



## Keith (Feb 17, 2010)

This was my fault.  I had both a Wheel and a wheel group, so clearing out Wheel was needed.  I removed my 2 users and then recreated them.  In /usr/home/Kyle I added an empty file called 
.initrc but in /usr/home/Keith I did not add the file.  Sure enough, startx worked for Keith but did not work for Kyle.  So, now I'm going to move onward to installing KDE4 - I'm kind of scared about what's going to happen next: If I have to include the .xinitrc file in users home directories then the X application is not going to start {it would seem}.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 17, 2010)

Note that using Uppercase in your Usernames will interfere with receiving email for those users. It is advisable to keep users and groups all in lowercase: http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=32275&postcount=66


----------

